# SAMSUNG NX1000 vs SONY CYBERSHOT HX50V



## Amitsonu (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm planning to buy a camera within next few days and i came up with these two models.

Please help me in selecting the nice one..

Other options are also welcome..


----------



## quagmire (Oct 25, 2013)

^Fill these first : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/167265-questionnaire-buying-digital-camera.html


----------



## Amitsonu (Oct 25, 2013)

What's your budget?
20000  

Camera type?
Point and Shoot

Body Style?
Compact

How much zoom do you want/expect?
20X

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Yes

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Ceremonies and tours

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
No

Video?
HD

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
SAMSUNG NX1000 and SONY HX50V

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
SONY, NIKON

From where will you be buying?
Online

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type LI-ION.


----------



## nac (Oct 26, 2013)

NX1000 is an interchangeable lens camera, you wouldn't get 20x zoom in this budget.

HX50 is on the expensive side. I would go with TZ30 (need to be little hurry before it goes out of stock)


----------



## ruturaj3 (Oct 30, 2013)

My requirements are quite similar to you and i have shortlisted Sony WX300 and Sony HX50V.
Currently on ebay, WX300 is around 16.5k and HX50v is 19.5k..

I am thinking to buy HX50v.

@nac can you tell me what's good about TZ30 over HX50v?


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2013)

HX50
+ VF, but you have to shell out extra.
+ More zoom in a smaller body.
+ WIFI, dedicated dial for EC.

None of these will be in TZ30, but still I prefer it. Coz, I just feel that HX50 is expensive.
If I want, more controls I would go with advanced compact and if I want more zoom, I would go with bridge. But there is no other camera out there which are similar to HX50. It's unique.

Here you're the one that gonna make the decision. Weigh up your needs, and pick the one which suits them.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks nac.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 30, 2013)

At your budget you can easily get a DSLR like the Canon 1100D with 18-55mm lens! Way way better images and controls. More over for beginners it has Full Auto mode where you just point and shoot. The guide feature us also great if you want to control the camera like a Pro. Later buy yourself a big zoom lens for Rs 9000 and you are all set!


----------

